# Coding Error - CAS module, CAFD_00000000f-005_024_221



## tx_trainwreck (Oct 1, 2014)

I was able to start successfully coding my F01 (2013 750i) this week and make a few tweaks. But the most important ones I want are in the CAS module. When I go through the normal steps...

- select the CAFD_00000000f-005_024_221 entry under the CAS folder
- right click and choose [Read Coding Data]

... I get error "File for "CAFD_00000000f-005_024_221 not found (C012)". I didn't get it for any other modules.

Any ideas?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

This has been answered maybe a million times. Your psdzdata version is too old.


----------



## tx_trainwreck (Oct 1, 2014)

I searched and didn't get a hit... and I just downloaded v54.0. Is there a newer version?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Did 54.0 work? There is a newer version, at least 54.1. 54.0 should though work, unless your car hasn't been updated recently. There is also other option, if your car still has software from factory: Sometimes at factory they install cafd versions that are not part of any psdzdata version. Solution for this is to inject new cafd via detect caf for swe and then vo-code the module.


----------



## tx_trainwreck (Oct 1, 2014)

I got it used (2 years old, 18k miles) so the code is probably still factory fresh. 

54.0 worked fine for everything else. Just not the CAS module.

re: inject cafd... how do I do that? I looked into a the E-SYS user manual (v1.4 from 2007) and it briefly talks about detecting CAF for SWE... can you provide any quick steps? Thanks.


----------



## tx_trainwreck (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't want to run out to my car right now but I found the following. Is this close?



> Left-Click on CAS => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD matching your I-Level => Select OK => Right-Click on CAS (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tx_trainwreck said:


> I was able to start successfully coding my F01 (2013 750i) this week and make a few tweaks. But the most important ones I want are in the CAS module. When I go through the normal steps...
> 
> - select the CAFD_00000000f-005_024_221 entry under the CAS folder
> - right click and choose [Read Coding Data]
> ...


cafd_0000000f.caf.005_024_221:

https://mega.co.nz/#!Ul5SxJLY!iAkRdLioFfJgjigiqgO02OZaoftzfrASxmljUlSOanE

Copy to CAFD library folder (e.g. C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd).


----------



## tx_trainwreck (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks Shawn. That file worked fine... no issues. Now I'm working on my last tweak for the FRM module but I'm missing the following file. Can you please send me a link for it? Thanks.



> Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen
> FRM [72] [C996468]
> readCPS o.k.
> CAFD_0000106D_012_003_012 Fehler:
> File for "cafd_0000106d-012_003_012" not found! [C012]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tx_trainwreck said:


> Thanks Shawn. That file worked fine... no issues. Now I'm working on my last tweak for the FRM module but I'm missing the following file. Can you please send me a link for it? Thanks.
> 
> Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen
> FRM [72] [C996468]
> ...


I don't have cafd_0000106d.caf.012_003_012.

You can inject the following replacement CAFD into the ECU, VO Code it, and then you can FDL Code ECU:

cafd_0000106d.caf.012_003_013

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the replacement CAFD from above => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

Afterwards you will be able to FDL Code ECU.


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

I am also having issues reading my CAS file... The file I can't open using 54.2

Just lots of blank fields ".

CAFD_0000000F_005_025_036.ncd

I also get this error reading ,

CAFD_00000223_013_008_005 Fehler:

CPS read from ECU "ECUId:TRSVC_0x06" failed! [C070]
negative response error:

\\anyone have any ideas?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Replace your cafd_0000000f.caf.005_025_036 in C:\ESysData\psdzdata\swe\cafd with this one, and tell me if you can read and code TRSVC:

cafd_0000000f.caf.005_025_036
https://mega.co.nz/#!YtxHGJDK!LgwWLcZdBVy7C1bl9x7blnqUiai29K9zT6QqPJ3qM0E


----------



## mcbum (Dec 16, 2014)

Travel4Surf said:


> I am also having issues reading my CAS file... The file I can't open using 54.2
> 
> Just lots of blank fields ".
> 
> ...


This means we all have to say: TokenMaster thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mcbum said:


> This means we all have to say: TokenMaster thank you very much!


What does TokenMaster have to do with this issue?


----------



## mcbum (Dec 16, 2014)

It is not issue. FDL coding is over.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mcbum said:


> It is not issue. FDL coding is over.


Yes, this is true, but what does that have to do with TokenMaster?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Can you guys tell a bit more about this "fdl coding is over" thing?


----------



## mcbum (Dec 16, 2014)

Its programs and public actions, he contributed to the fact that BMW has canceled this feature.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

He? Who? Tokenmaster? Sorry I don't understand you.


----------



## mcbum (Dec 16, 2014)

Tokenmaster


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok. BTW TokenMaster was not the first person to publish token generator for free, he actually didn't want to publish it because he said that BMW will likely introduce new protection systems if generator is released. So don't blame him.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

And why is that? E-Sys and the car don't care about the names/descriptions. It's the memory address and values that matters and is what is sent to the car, not the descriptive text. You said you created an NCD tool so you should know this better than any of us. 

Same goes true to the person claiming that failure to read coding data is caused by this trimmed CAFD file. That is pure BS. "Negative Response" is your car not replying to an invalid parameters/requests. 

All of you claiming that BMW is doing this in response to proliferation of E-Sys, PSdZdata and every other tools need to clam up. You are giving BMW less credit than they deserve. Trimming CAFD is a very weak action and does not align with their security strategy. In the grand scheme of things, none of these matters. None of these is a threat to them. You do realize that F-series is way over the cusps at this point. It's too late to do anything if they feel threatened, which they are not. It is very easy for BMW to curb or even completely limit the use of E-Sys/PSdZdata outside of the BMW Organization right from the get go, yet, they did nothing. I could be more specific but I'd rather not. 

So, stop speculating if you don't want to help, if you don't know how to help, or if you know nothing.


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

My friend, I know enough.
So do not tell me about process of coding.

What will you do when the new release control units?
Or will be upgraded old, with different addresses, encoding parameters?

You already everyone helped, and now try remedy the situation - maybe invent something, you're smart guy.

p.s. Maybe in the future, FAFP will also be trimmed.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VadimAA said:


> ...
> p.s. Maybe in the future, FAFP will also be trimmed.


The future is already here:


----------



## TSTE1982 (Jun 30, 2007)

what psdzdata are you using?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

That FAFP is from 54.3.


----------



## TSTE1982 (Jun 30, 2007)

is it just an example file, or did you actually read it out?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It is not an example.

It is FP Generated from 54.3.


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> The future is already here:
> 
> View attachment 483114


Oh yeah. I did not pay attention. Just assumed logically.

fafp_00000270.fap.001_001_119.xml http://f-bit.ru/561849


----------



## TSTE1982 (Jun 30, 2007)

i haven't got the 54.3 psdzdata yet, but as soon as i get it i will take a look at it. i still hope they released a version which contains errors and is fixed with the next update.


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

No, it is not mistake. It is war.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VadimAA said:


> No, it is not mistake. It is war.


CODING... :violent:


----------



## kaxasia (Jan 11, 2013)

dead coding ((((


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Tested now a downgrade flash from 54.3 to 52.x
Result was, although i had now old cafd in NBT, CAFD were not readable
Only older psdzdata helped to make the same old CAFD readable.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

hanselino said:


> Tested now a downgrade flash from 54.3 to 52.x
> Result was, although i had now old cafd in NBT, CAFD were not readable
> Only older psdzdata helped to make the same old CAFD readable.


Of course, because cafd-files on newest psdzdata are trimmed versions.


----------



## TSTE1982 (Jun 30, 2007)

i took a look at the 54.3 data and compared it to the 54.2 data. it seems that the older versions are trimmed. some files with newer numbers have the same size like the 54.2 files. has someone tried a car with the 54.3 data programmed and then read it out? it could be that the older files are trimmed and only the newest are ok. i need to compare the files next week.

or we need to copy the old files over the newer files and replace them.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I will flash my car to 54.3 as soon as I get the psdzdata.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TSTE1982 said:


> i took a look at the 54.3 data and compared it to the 54.2 data. it seems that the older versions are trimmed. some files with newer numbers have the same size like the 54.2 files. has someone tried a car with the 54.3 data programmed and then read it out? it could be that the older files are trimmed and only the newest are ok. i need to compare the files next week.


Look, and you will see first few CAFD that are 425 kb in 54.0 and 54.1 are trimmed to 12 kb in 54.2 and 54.3:


----------



## TSTE1982 (Jun 30, 2007)

but it seems that only the older versions are affected.


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> Of course, because cafd-files on newest psdzdata are trimmed versions.


It was not so clear, because logical was that with 54.3 all new cafd s up from 54.3 have trimmed files, nobody said that also older cafd which normaly related to older psdzdata are affected in 54.3
Now i know it and its good to see in shawns comparison.

But not all cafd are affected, in my case older cafd from fem was not trimmed as NBT


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hanselino said:


> It was not so clear, because logical was that with 54.3 all new cafd s up from 54.3 have trimmed files, nobody said that also older cafd which normaly related to older psdzdata are affected in 54.3
> Now i know it and its good to see in shawns comparison.
> 
> But not all cafd are affected, in my case older cafd from fem was not trimmed as NBT


Correct. Not every thing is trimmed, at least not yet...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I just don't seem them maintaining two versions when they have no need to, It's too much work.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm reading this right so Im currently on 2.54.1 so if my car gets updated to 54.2 and higher I'm unable to code any features into the car ? do to the cafd files being trimmed ? Its this becuase esys is unable to read them or BMW just changed the way the cafd files works ? 

What about modifying the VO?


----------



## Nobody99 (Nov 29, 2014)

@shawnsheridan - yes, I do agree, but removing descriptive information could be done automatically by a script in minutes. I still believe there are fully explained versions available, but I'm guessing, only somebody from BMW could tell.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jimmy9980 said:


> I'm reading this right so Im currently on 2.54.1 so if my car gets updated to 54.2 and higher I'm unable to code any features into the car ? do to the cafd files being trimmed ? Its this becuase esys is unable to read them or BMW just changed the way the cafd files works ?
> 
> What about modifying the VO?


E-Sys will still be able to read ECU and Code it with trimmed CAFD, but you won't be able to find what you are trying to code in the first place.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys will still be able to read ECU and Code it with trimmed CAFD, but you won't be able to find what you are trying to code in the first place.


Oh ok so the lettering in the cafd file when codding has been trimmed so it will make it difficult to find the option to code. Well that sucks! Is this for all cafd files?

So I guess to figure the option to code would have to me at the memory number level. What a pain.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

jimmy9980 said:


> Oh ok so the lettering in the cafd file when codding has been trimmed so it will make it difficult to find the option to code. Well that sucks! Is this for all cafd files?
> 
> So I guess to figure the option to code would have to me at the memory number level. What a pain.


If you've seen what I posted, you'll know this is not a concern. Too many and too much speculations on this thread, I'll wait till the dust settle, till newer PSdZdata comes out. If this is all meant to stop FDL coding, and that's a big IF, then be happy. You need to start worrying when BMW really decide to pay attention and put their heads into it. It will be over when they do, but today is not that day.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

TokenMaster said:


> If you've seen what I posted, you'll know this is not a concern. Too many and too much speculations on this thread, I'll wait till the dust settle, till newer PSdZdata comes out. If this is all meant to stop FDL coding, and that's a big IF, then be happy. You need to start worrying when BMW really decide to pay attention and put their heads into it. It will be over when they do, but today is not that day.


Yea I agree with you, I was going to do the same and wait for the next psdzdata to see what that brings. :thumbup:


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I do not think there will be different untrimmed version. Bottom line is BMW does not need untrimmed CAFD and FAFP files at all. They will know the correct memory address for each function to accomplish anything they want.


With current E-sys version, it woud be a PITA to use trimmed CAFD. FDL-editor won't show you exact memory adresses or bitmasks, you must use CAF-viewer to see them. Also think about developement and adding parameters. Like Nobody99 said, trimming files can be done in a minute. Based on this, I think that there must be un-trimmed versions somewhere which are trimmed before added to new ISTA/P release.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ap90500 said:


> With current E-sys version, it woud be a PITA to use trimmed CAFD. FDL-editor won't show you exact memory adresses or bitmasks, you must use CAF-viewer to see them. Also think about developement and adding parameters. Like Nobody99 said, trimming files can be done in a minute. Based on this, I think that there must be un-trimmed versions somewhere which are trimmed before added to new ISTA/P release.


I think they have other tools at their disposal besides E-Sys.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok, my post was based on assumption that they still use E-sys.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

. You need to start worrying when BMW really decide to pay attention and put their heads into it. It will be over when they do, but today is not that day.[/QUOTE]

As the automotive industry is my daily bread for nearly 20 years, I can just comment you are very near of truth .........


----------



## Nobody99 (Nov 29, 2014)

@standa: What is worrying them?


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would think that since every car is pretty much connected to the Internet via 3/4g. That security would be a concern, that a hacker would have the ability to control the car remotely. I'll don't think that they install firewalls in these cars lol. Trimming car config files might help a little with security? 

I'm curious on what car companies are going to do since everything that we own now is plugged into some network! And wide open to the Internet! 

Maybe each car will have a Palo Alto firewall installed in it!


----------



## Nobody99 (Nov 29, 2014)

That makes sense to me, I would wonder if BMW really would care about people changing there own cars, but changing other peoples cars would be a severe issue and potentially damaging the BMW reputation when many cars are hacked...
I just read an article about security in cars saying that in some areas manufacturers a lacking behind on protection and as a result might be impacted by hackers in the future


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It could be a security measure, but as it stands today, coding still requires a connection to car's OBD Port, and the threat of hacking via a physical connection is unlikely.

My guess is this is a financial measure, designed to minimize warranty work. It is undeniable that many have screwed up their cars coding and flashing them and had to have their dealer program their car, and then there are the many who have brought their cars to their dealer with imaginary issues in order to get programmed just to have new codeable firmware features, and this has created a noticeable increase in warranty work for them.


----------



## Nobody99 (Nov 29, 2014)

maybe you're right, but given my F15, 11 month old, I had roughly 6 appointments on warranty but non on the basis of problems on coding. So there is definitely room for improvement to avoid warranty work, however I'm not sure about the overall percentage caused by mistakes on coding. 
If possible I'm going to avoid in future to get a car that is new on the market which the F15 was when I got it. I'm getting the feedback from other F15 owners on later deliveries that they had very little to complain about, so maybe my timing was simply bad.

Let's see, any thought we're having is leading to the conclusion that futures deliveries will have more and more trimmed files, so either somebody finds another source to get untrimmed versions or we need to drive our cars as they're configured by BMW...


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

To honest BMW makes tuning and everything else so difficult, where other companies don't. I'm starting to get pretty annoyed with them. I'm not really a Mercedes person but the new ones are starting to look pretty nice. Also BMW seems to lack on technology and lighting features too. I guess I'm just annoyed with BMW right now lol!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nobody99 said:


> ...Let's see, any thought we're having is leading to the conclusion that futures deliveries will have more and more trimmed files, so either somebody finds another source to get untrimmed versions or we need to drive our cars as they're configured by BMW...





jimmy9980 said:


> To honest BMW makes tuning and everything else so difficult, where other companies don't. I'm starting to get pretty annoyed with them. I'm not really a Mercedes person but the new ones are starting to look pretty nice. Also BMW seems to lack on technology and lighting features too. I guess I'm just annoyed with BMW right now lol!


Well, my plan was to replace my F10 with the next generation G30 5-Series, and a big reason for sticking with BMW was the ability to customize it, so removing coding as an option has suddenly moved the G30 from front runner status to equal with any competitive car, foreign or domestic.


----------



## Nobody99 (Nov 29, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, my plan was to replace my F10 with the next generation G30 5-Series, and a big reason for sticking with BMW was the ability to customize it, so removing coding as an option has suddenly moved the G30 from front runner status to equal with any competitive car, foreign or domestic.


same here M-Klasse is an alternative. Is coding possible there?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nobody99 said:


> same here M-Klasse is an alternative. Is coding possible there?


I don't know, but if it is, I am willing to learn it.


----------



## Nobody99 (Nov 29, 2014)

once you've learned it, I'm sure at least half of this forum will follow you buying a mercedes simply because of your brilliant support to the community... ;-)


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one lol, but I agree with you both I"ll learn to code any other brand too!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nobody99 said:


> once you've learned it, I'm sure at least half of this forum will follow you buying a mercedes simply because of your brilliant support to the community... ;-)


Haha...maybe that is what BMW wants,..


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Nobody99 said:


> @standa: What is worrying them?


They are not worried. It is a longterm planning in a car data communication EVOLUTION.

Same like cars are getting facelift, car networking too.

GLOBAL networking.


----------



## opasha (Apr 6, 2014)

Nobody99 said:


> same here M-Klasse is an alternative. Is coding possible there?





shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know, but if it is, I am willing to learn it.


Mercedes coding is pretty lame, unfortunately. I looked it up a while ago for my mother's 2014 ML350 4Matic and brother's 2014 ML63 AMG. They use some online STAR system that costs about $2k. You can do SCN coding offline (no cost), but they seem to be having similar issues as us these days with new ECU coding parameters being put in place: http://www.benzworld.org/forums/general-mercedes-benz/2089178-scn-coding-independent-repairers.html. Our ESYS is a program called Xentry for Mercedes: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2j5hDk9EoqY


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Code failing across all cars, I think my next car will be a tesla model s


----------



## opasha (Apr 6, 2014)

jimmy9980 said:


> Code failing across all cars, I think my next car will be a tesla model s


Android based FTW!!! Yes!!! 691 hp against an Aventador....you can't beat that .

PS: @TokenMaster, can you clear one message from your inbox so I can send you a message? Thanks!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Can it be rooted?


----------



## opasha (Apr 6, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> Can it be rooted?


:thumbup:


----------



## Secret_Asian (Sep 24, 2013)

opasha said:


> Mercedes coding is pretty lame, unfortunately. I looked it up a while ago for my mother's 2014 ML350 4Matic and brother's 2014 ML63 AMG. They use some online STAR system that costs about $2k. You can do SCN coding offline (no cost), but they seem to be having similar issues as us these days with new ECU coding parameters being put in place: http://www.benzworld.org/forums/general-mercedes-benz/2089178-scn-coding-independent-repairers.html. Our ESYS is a program called Xentry for Mercedes:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2j5hDk9EoqY


esys is not xentry

xenty = ista/d + ista/p

vediamo is more like esys


----------



## opasha (Apr 6, 2014)

Secret_Asian said:


> esys is not xentry
> 
> xenty = ista/d + ista/p
> 
> vediamo is more like esys


Sorry, that's what I meant - more like our Rheingold. Thanks for the correction .


----------



## GlennInSC (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Shawn. Can you also provide a link to cafd_00000ded.caf.003_013_026 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GlennInSC said:


> Thanks Shawn. Can you also provide a link to cafd_00000ded.caf.003_013_026 ?


cafd_00000ded.caf.003_013_026:

https://mega.co.nz/#!94ogVTgS!gZ3sfuhG0gOoIu0lx19pqHTotZMEHeL2o14ts04X33s


----------



## Neek-O (Dec 15, 2014)

Any chance of a link to cafd_000017be.caf.005_028_224 ?


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> cafd_00000ded.caf.003_013_026:
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!94ogVTgS!gZ3sfuhG0gOoIu0lx19pqHTotZMEHeL2o14ts04X33s


In this file, SkaterMeNot made a lot of minor errors in the names of parameters, some functions can not be customized.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VadimAA said:


> In this file, SkaterMeNot made a lot of minor errors in the names of parameters, some functions can not be customized.


...taking it offline...


----------



## GlennInSC (Jan 6, 2015)

*cafd_00000ded.caf.003_013_026*

Thanks Shawn. Should I use or not that link to cafd_00000ded.caf.003_013_026 that you posted?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GlennInSC said:


> Thanks Shawn. Should I use or not that link to cafd_00000ded.caf.003_013_026 that you posted?


Use this updated one:

cafd_00000ded.caf.003_013_026:

https://mega.co.nz/#!R5pHxIhR!y3cApToiEcmSv5loNJmzSqvrhbvmv2UgG02iTYAYRIE


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Neek-O said:


> Any chance of a link to cafd_000017be.caf.005_028_224 ?


cafd_000017be.caf.005_028_224:

https://mega.co.nz/#!4lxwhJ7D!mpoBgOeZoZhcdT8FSUtWXB83p0sKU-EPWcn6Kgve4-I


----------



## Neek-O (Dec 15, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> cafd_000017be.caf.005_028_224:
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!4lxwhJ7D!mpoBgOeZoZhcdT8FSUtWXB83p0sKU-EPWcn6Kgve4-I


Thanks, Shawn!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

VadimAA said:


> In this file, SkaterMeNot made a lot of minor errors in the names of parameters, some functions can not be customized.


I can see you've been poking around. It can be customized if you look at the value carefully. Just because it says "Unknown" in some parameters doesn't mean the value won't change. Again, names are just names. But, this is non-issue now.

P.S.: Let's all keep the details *very* high level for everyone's sake, please


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> I can see you've been poking around. It can be customized if you look at the value carefully. Just because it says "Unknown" in some parameters doesn't mean the value won't change. Again, names are just names. But, this is non-issue now.
> 
> P.S.: Let's all keep the details *very* high level for everyone's sake, please


I think, if you took the job, do it well.
Otherwise, you can do nothing at all. The absence of names does not prevent coding process, as you correctly noted.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

LOL, says the man who thinks this was over. Don't know what's eating you but this is my last piece for you, since I can actually think of a million things better to do than argue with your blabbering. If you can't be part of the solution, don't be part of the problem. SkaterMeNot already started something, if you can't follow suit and have nothing to contribute, just get out of the way. Let this thread run its course before it gets shutdown as it is actually useful and helpful, save for your thread crapping.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

:thumbup:


TokenMaster said:


> LOL, says the man who thinks this was over. Don't know what's eating you but this is my last piece for you, since I can actually think of a million things better to do than argue with your blabbering. If you can't be part of the solution, don't be part of the problem. SkaterMeNot already started something, if you can't follow suit and have nothing to contribute, just get out of the way. Let this thread run its course before it gets shutdown as it is actually useful and helpful, save for your thread crapping.


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> LOL, says the man who thinks this was over. Don't know what's eating you but this is my last piece for you, since I can actually think of a million things better to do than argue with your blabbering. If you can't be part of the solution, don't be part of the problem. SkaterMeNot already started something, if you can't follow suit and have nothing to contribute, just get out of the way. Let this thread run its course before it gets shutdown as it is actually useful and helpful, save for your thread crapping.


I'm flattered that you paid much attention to me.
You really do not understand, or pretend?:banghead: Because of your activities, CAFD been trimmed. :behead:
For most users, easy coding is over, :bawling: but smart guys like you, it can not hurt.:typing:

At the moment the changes are minor, you can copy data from old files, but this will not always.
For example, starting with version cafd_00000ded.caf.003_014_001 will be added new function.

I'll tell you what I did, I pointed out the specific errors, and Shawn or SkaterMeNot fix them.:neener:


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

VadimAA said:


> I'm flattered that you paid much attention to me.
> You really do not understand, or pretend?:banghead: Because of your activities, CAFD been trimmed. :behead:
> For most users, easy coding is over, :bawling: but smart guys like you, it can not hurt.:typing:
> 
> ...


What is the point of arguing back and forth ? TokenMaster made tools that made coding much better and easier to use. He has helped many users understand coding also he is a great asset to this forum and should not be blamed for the reason of trimmed cafd files. VadimAA if you have nothing good to say or contribe then stay out of it. We should all work together and find a solution not bash each other! :thumbdwn:


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

jimmy9980 said:


> What is the point of arguing back and forth ? TokenMaster made tools that made coding much better and easier to use. He has helped many users understand coding also he is a great asset to this forum and should not be blamed for the reason of trimmed cafd files. VadimAA if you have nothing good to say or contribe then stay out of it. We should all work together and find a solution not bash each other! :thumbdwn:


I have no doubt that his activities comply with the spirit of the forum.
But, everything well moderately.
This angered developers of software for BMW.

If someone starts distribute private information, hacking software for internal use, and then distributes it in public, then reaction will be immediate.
You can justify it, to tell what he is a good teacher, but he is the reason for such a reaction from BMW, and it's true.
This was not the end, it's just the first thing that BMW could be done quickly.


----------



## opasha (Apr 6, 2014)

VadimAA said:


> I have no doubt that his activities comply with the spirit of the forum.
> But, everything well moderately.
> This angered developers of software for BMW.
> 
> ...


You're really immature :thumbdwn:. If BMW has a problem with him, they will notify him directly or take serious action through legal means. There is no need for you to play the blame game or insult him the way you have. BMW developers are quite stupid in their factory coding across world markets where they limit simple features that should never have been disabled in the first place. Side mirror coding being disabled and the inability to close your trunk via keyfob is utterly pointless. BMW developers should be ashamed of themselves when these features come factory enabled on their competitor manufacturer's vehicles. No one would ever even think about coding to this degree and spreading the information to a larger audience if simple factory features had been enabled through the iDrive the way Mercedes has done in their vehicle menu. If you really want to point fingers, point them at BMW. Majority of the people on the forums are on here in the first place due to the lack of information and features provided by BMW AG, BMW of North America, BMW Genius, BMW Customer Service and Sales, etc. Sure, you will get the knucklehead who dives into coding and doesn't bother to seek help from experienced coders (btw, many of us help for free) or read properly anything from all of the information and resources we have provided; these individuals end up causing more harm than good and are the main reason why dealers complain. Dealers aren't even trained in FDL coding nor have the software for it. Who is to blame for that? If they were, do you think people would bother seeking coding on forums or attempting it themselves in such large numbers? No. Why does TokenMaster or any of us have to take the blame for their actions? Rather than adding junk to a productive forum, why don't you PM him directly if it's that important for you to belittle and blame him. Many share my sentiments in regards to your behavior. If you have nothing positive to say, don't say anything at all.


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

> If BMW has a problem with him, they will notify him directly or take serious action through legal means. There is no need for you to play the blame game or insult him the way you have.


It's late, to fight with him directly. All programs are already on the internet, is not possible to stop the spread.


> BMW developers are quite stupid in their factory coding across world markets where they limit simple features that should never have been disabled in the first place. Side mirror coding being disabled and the inability to close your trunk via keyfob is utterly pointless. BMW developers should be ashamed of themselves when these features come factory enabled on their competitor manufacturer's vehicles. No one would ever even think about coding to this degree and spreading the information to a larger audience if simple factory features had been enabled through the iDrive the way Mercedes has done in their vehicle menu.


Policy of functionality, defines the company BMW, if you do not like something, you may prefer, for example, Mercedes. Just want to disappoint you, you unlikely to be able there that either encode. Has not appeared yet TokenMaster for Mercedes.


> If you really want to point fingers, point them at BMW. Majority of the people on the forums are on here in the first place due to the lack of information and features provided by BMW AG, BMW of North America, BMW Genius, BMW Customer Service and Sales, etc.


For what reason BMW should provide information about coding, programming, which is for internal use only. Maybe other automakers offer her?


> Dealers aren't even trained in FDL coding nor have the software for it. Who is to blame for that?


The dealer has a a special program called ISTA-P. Functionality of the program allows coding, programming, retrofitting.
E-SYS, software for developers, has a advanced functionality.
Dealer can not use it, why do you have the right to use?
Have you read the user agreement when installing the E-sys, you agree with agreement?
Let me remind you:


> Permission - You may use this software only for development purposes and projects commissioned and authorized by BMW AG.
> 
> Installation - You may install and use as many copies of the SOFTWARE PRODUCTS as you want.
> 
> ...





> Rather than adding junk to a productive forum, why don't you PM him directly if it's that important for you to belittle and blame him.


I spoke with him on another subject, no longer have desire.
I did not belittle him, but yes, blamed deservedly.


> Many share my sentiments in regards to your behavior. If you have nothing positive to say, don't say anything at all.


I'm not a girl, that would please everyone. The truth is not always pleasant to hear.


----------



## Nobody99 (Nov 29, 2014)

sorry to ask stupid questions, but do we know by facts why BMW is trimming the files or are we guessing?
Best
Martin


----------



## opasha (Apr 6, 2014)

VadimAA said:


> It's late, to fight with him directly. All programs are already on the internet, is not possible to stop the spread.
> Policy of functionality, defines the company BMW, if you do not like something, you may prefer, for example, Mercedes. Just want to disappoint you, you unlikely to be able there that either encode. Has not appeared yet TokenMaster for Mercedes.
> For what reason BMW should provide information about coding, programming, which is for internal use only. Maybe other automakers offer her?
> 
> ...


You should read up on other users and their knowledge base before you comment the way you do. You're not a girl? Don't belittle women with that comment. There are females on the forums here far more intelligent/classier than you. Your maturity level still needs further work based on everything you just replied with. That was truly disappointing. Best of luck to you. Please don't clutter our forums.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

To be honest it's nice to be able to code but, whatever these cars nowadays change like cell phones a new and greater product comes out every year it seems like. Looks like the Nbt they showed at CES might finally work right with phones and the office feature might finally work.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

So do we know if a new car have cafd files with the missing names included or not?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sdt777 said:


> So do we know if a new car have cafd files with the missing names included or not?


It is not limited to new cars. Any car, new or old, with >=54.2 on it will most certainly have trimmed CAFD problem.


----------



## Nobody99 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi,

when reading the latest news from CES in Las Vegas it became clear that car manufactures worry more and more about hackers. 
I know, I'm guessing, but those news make me believe that security concerns are the reason why we see trimmed files. The first thing any company will do is avoiding that any information, whatever it is, will leave the company.

Best
Martin


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is not limited to new cars. Any car, new or old, with >=54.2 on it will most certainly have trimmed CAFD problem.


I have requested the I-level be updated for my 2014 F31 in the next service visit. In light of this, should i hold off on that?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I'm wondering me why VadimAA suppose that TokenMaster is responsible for the trimmed CAFDs? BMW is a German company and sorry, bimmerfest is not the belly button of the world. It would be exaggerated to say that one man in one forum would have the power to bring BMW to such an protection. Nothing again TokenMaster, but this would be too much of honor to him.

E-Sys and Co. are floating through the internet and there are many places where you can find the softwares, information and technical instructions. Bimmerfest is one of many hundreds and TokenMaster is one of thousands. So VadimAA should better stop to blame him. Otherwise we could say, that VadimAA is responsible for that. The basis of the reaction from BMW were the eu-resolutions against russia (Ukraine crisis).  

CU Oliver


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Without TokenMaster, ShawnSheridan and others, this community wouldn't exist, or at least would be much more limited. Without VadimAA, this blaming thing wouldn't exist. Like Standa wrote, this thing is much bigger and long term planned, and not related to work of some individual people.


----------



## Nobody99 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi, just received an update on my F15 today with a new I-Level: F025 14-11-502

Does anybody have the latest ISTA/P VERSION AND I-LEVEL OVERVIEW to identify the required PSDZData Version?

Best
Martin


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Nobody99 said:


> Hi, just received an update on my F15 today with a new I-Level: F025 14-11-502
> 
> Does anybody have the latest ISTA/P VERSION AND I-LEVEL OVERVIEW to identify the required PSDZData Version?
> 
> ...


54.1 or 54.2, so you should be able to code it with 54.1.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nobody99 said:


> Hi, just received an update on my F15 today with a new I-Level: F025 14-11-502
> 
> Does anybody have the latest ISTA/P VERSION AND I-LEVEL OVERVIEW to identify the required PSDZData Version?
> 
> ...


It means you have either 54.2 or 54.2, with 54.2 being most likely.


----------



## Nobody99 (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank you, just found a table stating both version show be possible Px.54.2 and Px.54.1

When I'm no mistaken trimming issues will start with Px.54.2, right?

If so, can anybody please provide me a link to Px.54.1?

Best
Martin


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nobody99 said:


> Thank you, just found a table stating both version show be possible Px.54.2 and Px.54.1
> 
> When I'm no mistaken trimming issues will start with Px.54.2, right?
> 
> ...


Yes, that is correct.

What PSdZData version you have now?


----------



## Nobody99 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sorry shawnsheridan, you already provided me with version Px.54.1 some weeks ago, all fine 

Best
Martin


----------



## ynguldyn (Sep 23, 2005)

Interesting situation, with clear parallels to what I've been dealing with, even though I can't claim the repercussions in my case were as significant as what the coding community will have to deal with now.

If you look at my posts on b-post, you'll see what I've been doing the last couple of years. It was clearly something BMW would never appreciate, and the style of their response was similar to the one discussed here. Publishing easy way to pull pre-prod specs/options from ASAP resulted in ASAP permissions taken away from the public user account. Research into the content of KIS database, where other aspects of future vehicles were available, and publishing the results of the research eventually led to KIS being trimmed in a similar way to what just happened with psdzdata. 

They don't want to mess with the enterprising individuals, who found something they weren't supposed to find. They just remove what's been found. On the other hand, it appears they won't proactively remove what hasn't yet been found by those enterprising individuals. So, bad news: new solutions have to be found; good news: it could be worse.

And a word about Russian coders. It's a separate ecosystem with its own rules. Vadim is upset the whole world hasn't adopted the same rules. Well, tough luck.

Wishing everyone success in future research activities.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

ynguldyn said:


> And a word about Russian coders. It's a separate ecosystem with its own rules.


Yes, rules of money. Technical discussion happens on Russian forums, then the information is used to squeeze money from western car owners.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

milkyway said:


> It would be exaggerated to say that one man in one forum would have the power to bring BMW to such an protection. Nothing again TokenMaster, but this would be too much of honor to him.


No offense taken as I am essentially saying the same thing. I'd like to take full credit but that would be fooling myself and I ain't no fool. Besides, anyone who comes up with a solution like this to secure something is not capable of developing complex software such as E-Sys.



ap90500 said:


> Yes, rules of money. Technical discussion happens on Russian forums, then the information is used to squeeze money from western car owners.


Makes perfect sense now. I now understand why he went thru such great lengths in trying to disprove my claim during our first encounter and failed miserably, like the ones who came after him. Different names, same crap.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

So has anyone found a solution by any chance!


----------



## JKing3 (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm getting cant find cafd_00000ded-003_013_025 when trying to read hu_nbt on a 2015 650xi GC. I'm pretty sure car is on 54.2, and have 54.1. Do I need do grab 54.2?

Any suggestions?


----------



## JKing3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Trying this: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8767922&postcount=12

standby.


----------



## JKing3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Yup, that worked Thanks!


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

JKing3 said:


> Trying this: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8767922&postcount=12
> 
> standby.


Before you try this, try to inject cafd from 54.1 and see if it works.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Guys, many things will still happen. Step by step, according to the strategy planing. 

Many cars are stolen for far East market or disassembly and parts sales in some countries.
You can see on ebay or allegro - there are sold complete units like CAS, DME etc together with keys, a lot of other things, cut parts of car chassis etc.

If you wants to blame somebody, this is one of the main originators which leads to develop and implement new restrictions on sensitive units.

The future, when your car and some of the parts in, will be connected to network, which will protect, lead and navigate, sending info about driver behaviour etc. etc. is not a fantasy.
Retrofits, exchange of ECU´s will be history.

Enjoy the freedom we have untill now ......


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

We have many jokes here in Germany regarding Poland and cars.

Make holidays in Poland, your car is already there.
What is the difference between an MD and a Pole? The pole knows exactly what you are missing.
A Russian guy has to steal two cars. On the way back he has to drive through Poland.
Why there are so many roundabout traffics in Poland? Logical, the steering wheel locks are still locked.

Please, that are only jokes and I don't want to say that each polish man steals cars. But you can see the intention - many stolen german cars go directly to eastern europe.

CU Oliver


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok, if we have jokes here, I will add a tale too ... 

sometimes, somewhen - a man is waking up to go for his daily business. His personal Jesus (old name is cell phone) wakes him up, and telling him the time and weather outside, with suggestions what to do regarding of energy efficiency of his house, what to wear today (considering weather, meetings and fashion trends)
OK, ready to go for a job. 
Coming to a car, his new ii17rx and asking for entry. Car is opening door, man sit down. Car is asking for login into system and his fingerprint. Login was succesfull, car is starting the engine and asking driver for his intention, where to drive. Man says : into office! Car is calculating optimum way to the target and man drives.... On the way he is eating some hamburger and decided to go to toilet. Car is warning about the direction change, and asking driver to confirm it, but because man have hamburger in the mouth, he is answering with a bit changed voice. Car decided to stop switched off engine and locked doors. Man didnt resist already and launched his excrements, taking a paper to clean himself. But car is asking about the new login with fingerprint, and also calling a nearest police department. Because man did have his hands dirty from the excrements, fingerprint was not successfull and car is calling police with steal announcement.

Man says : "holy s...t" like his grandgrandfather when his F10 with discharged battery didnt let him in ....


----------



## markust (Feb 2, 2015)

So following this thread, is PSdZData v2.54.1 the last supporting descriptors?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

markust said:


> So following this thread, is PSdZData v2.54.1 the last supporting descriptors?


Yes, but for some CAFD not all.


----------



## jbost002 (Sep 4, 2013)

Does this mean that a brand new car produced just last week will likely have something after 54.1? Which would mean that car is, at present, not easily codeable?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jbost002 said:


> Does this mean that a brand new car produced just last week will likely have something after 54.1? Which would mean that car is, at present, not easily codeable?


It means car will likely have 54.3 on it, and for which you would continue to use 54.1 PSdZData. And if you get Missing CAFD error, let me know for which ones.


----------



## jbost002 (Sep 4, 2013)

Good news! I'm doing ED and trying to use the program BMW Get Me There! to pre-program some tricky routes but need to code the Import Trip feature first.


----------



## jbost002 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have 54.0 - will that work? If not, can you PM a link to 54.1?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jbost002 said:


> I have 54.0 - will that work? If not, can you PM a link to 54.1?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I'd use 54.1. PM sent.


----------



## marks17 (Nov 9, 2007)

Shawnsheridan,

Can you please send me the link for data 54.1? Also, did bmw do any changes to the FA/VO coding with their new update?

I also think that the update was for security reasons. Look at the link below. Thanks.

http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/31/bmw-connected-drive-patch/


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

No update was needed to fix that security issue. It was a BMW internal thing all they did was switch the connection to HTTPS nothing needs to be done on the end user side of things.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marks17 said:


> Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Can you please send me the link for data 54.1? Also, did bmw do any changes to the FA/VO coding with their new update?
> 
> ...


FA/VO Coding is unchanged, and works fine, although they did Trim FAFP files, so you could run into FP Calculation that shows Vehicle Profile with no Data.

PM sent.


----------



## Oli X5 (Feb 10, 2015)

Shawnsheridan,

My New F15 have I-Level F25-14-11-505. Please can you PM a link to the best PSdZData for coding?


Thanks fort the help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Oli X5 said:


> Shawnsheridan,
> 
> My New F15 have I-Level F25-14-11-505. Please can you PM a link to the best PSdZData for coding?
> 
> Thanks fort the help!


PM sent.


----------



## Oli X5 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank You.


----------



## swissneebie (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi shawnsheridan,

I'm new to coding and have just ordered a new F10. Could you please send me a link (if possible torrent) to the 54.1 PSdZData, e-sys and other SW I Need to code? Thanks!! Is it still possible to code TV/Video in Motion with brand new models & I-Levels?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

swissneebie said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> I'm new to coding and have just ordered a new F10. Could you please send me a link (if possible torrent) to the 54.1 PSdZData, e-sys and other SW I Need to code? Thanks!! Is it still possible to code TV/Video in Motion with brand new models & I-Levels?


PM sent.


----------



## swissneebie (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks!!! Is there an updated cheat sheet available for the F10, 2015 model? I found V3 in the Forum, but there is only 2012 model mentioned.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

swissneebie said:


> Thanks!!! Is there an updated cheat sheet available for the F10, 2015 model? I found V3 in the Forum, but there is only 2012 model mentioned.


No, I never updated since v.3. Only real difference is HU_CIC and CMB_MEDIA are now combined in HU_NBT, and you can use F30 Cheat Sheet for NBT.


----------



## swissneebie (Feb 11, 2015)

Shawnsheridan, do you know if DVD/TV in Motion can be coded on an new car with probably 54.3 or higher on it, using 54.1 PSdZData? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

swissneebie said:


> Shawnsheridan, do you know if DVD/TV in Motion can be coded on an new car with probably 54.3 or higher on it, using 54.1 PSdZData? Thanks!


Please see Post # 159:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8885558&postcount=159


----------



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> It means car will likely have 54.3 on it, and for which you would continue to use 54.1 PSdZData. And if you get Missing CAFD error, let me know for which ones.


Dear Shawn,
When updating to F10_15_03_500 there will be some new CAFD´s thats not present in 54.1
Can you help me to find untrimmed versions? Most important is JBBF and CAS.

CAS [40]
CAFD_0000000F_005_025_044

EGS [18]
CAFD_0000023F_016_016_034

EMF [2a]
CAFD_0000029B_000_009_006

FZD [56]
CAFD_00000552_001_031_001
CAFD_00000553_001_044_000

JBBF [0]
CAFD_00000014_004_100_001

PDC [64]
CAFD_00000018_004_010_006

Regards
Rickard


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rickardg said:


> Dear Shawn,
> When updating to F10_15_03_500 there will be some new CAFD´s thats not present in 54.1
> Can you help me to find untrimmed versions? Most important is JBBF and CAS.
> 
> ...


You need to use 54.1 and PM me when you actually get a Missing CAFD error, and not speculate in advance,


----------



## mcob (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi, I just received my new F07 520d GT ***8211;production December 2014- without Integralaktivlenkung and with M Sportfahrwerk. So I have EcoPro, Comfort and Sport modes.
Is it possible to code the more stiff steering typical of the Sport mode to the other two modes.
Driving in the city I feel much better with the Sport steering because the movements you need to make in the steering wheel are much smaller.
By the way, I am aware that formerly ***8211;I used to have a F07 530d GT 2010- it was possible to select Chassis, Drivetrain, and Chassis & Drivetrain in the Sport mode. This is not anymore possible, but I have read that this option can be opened with 
HU_CIC bzw. HU_NBT / MACRO_FDS = popup_and_config
Is there something similar to include the Chassis (or just steering) to Comfort or EcoPro, even permanently ?

Finally, is it true that after November 2014, BMW has deleted the descriptors in order to difficult coding ?

This was my first post, hope to help in the future with my experience

Thanks, manuel


----------



## mcob (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi, I just received my new F07 520d GT –production December 2014- without Integralaktivlenkung and with M Sportfahrwerk. So I have EcoPro, Comfort and Sport modes.
Is it possible to code the more stiff steering typical of the Sport mode to the other two modes.
Driving in the city I feel much better with the Sport steering because the movements you need to make in the steering wheel are much smaller.
By the way, I am aware that formerly –I used to have a F07 530d GT 2010- it was possible to select Chassis, Drivetrain, and Chassis & Drivetrain in the Sport mode. This is not anymore possible, but I have read that this option can be opened with 
HU_CIC bzw. HU_NBT / MACRO_FDS = popup_and_config
Is there something similar to include the Chassis (or just steering) to Comfort or EcoPro, even permanently ?

Finally, is it true that after November 2014, BMW has deleted the descriptors in order to difficult coding ?

This was my first post, hope to help in the future with my experience

Thanks, manuel


----------



## mcob (Feb 24, 2015)

By the way, can anybody send me the link to the relevant software for coding a new car like mine ?

thanks again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mcob said:


> ...
> Is there something similar to include the Chassis (or just steering) to Comfort or EcoPro, even permanently ?...


No.



mcob said:


> ...
> Finally, is it true that after November 2014, BMW has deleted the descriptors in order to difficult coding ?
> ...


Yes.



mcob said:


> By the way, can anybody send me the link to the relevant software for coding a new car like mine ?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I can code cars updated to 55 no problem


Sweet tell us how?


----------



## TSTE1982 (Jun 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I can code cars updated to 55 no problem


Do you have an untrimmed data pack?


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

Seems to have started the business.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

VadimAA said:


> Seems to have started the business.


haha


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I can code cars updated to 55 no problem


Updated to 55.1 can encode?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

VadimAA said:


> Updated to 55.1 can encode?


Is 55.1 one out? Vadim I am like you, I do not believe in sharing important data that everyone thinks should be shared.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Is 55.1 one out? Vadim I am like you, I do not believe in sharing important data that everyone thinks should be shared.


Well then don't sit there and put it in Everyones face then!


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

VadimAA said:


> Updated to 55.1 can encode?


Maybe downgrade to 54.1:rofl:.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

jimmy9980 said:


> Well then don't sit there and put it in Everyones face then!


I do not put it in everyone's face, I have been coding for many years and it is still possible for me to code for my local customers. I do not like arguing back and forth on forums, so please no attacks or replies.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

If you don't want replies on a public forum, then don't post at all.


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is 55.1 one out? Vadim I am like you, I do not believe in sharing important data that everyone thinks should be shared.


version 55.1
new I-level


```
RR01-15-03-500
F001-15-03-502
F010-15-03-502
F020-15-03-502
F025-15-03-502
K01X-14-02-500
K024-14-08-500
K001-15-03-511
I001-15-03-502
F056-15-03-502
```


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

ap90500 said:


> If you don't want replies on a public forum, then don't post at all.


Little bit too much anger here, my apologies if I have upset any of you guys, this is probably a frustrating subject for you. If you guys can please remove my previous posts and this one, I would be greatful.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Little bit too much anger here, my apologies if I have upset any of you guys, this is probably a frustrating subject for you. If you guys can please remove my previous posts and this one, I would be greatful.


Sorry, I didn't mean to attack you. Not a frustrating subject for me:thumbup:.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

VadimAA said:


> version 55.1
> new I-level
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh BMW is moving fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

ap90500 said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to attack you. Not a frustrating subject for me:thumbup:.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> Maybe downgrade to 54.1:rofl:.





[email protected] said:


> I do not put it in everyone's face, I have been coding for many years and it is still possible for me to code for my *local* customers. I do not like arguing back and forth on forums, so please no attacks or replies.


"local" = need a charger to flash car back to 54.1 probably 

also wonder how this will turn out as months go by and new features would disappear due to the 54.1 rollback... or when a new model comes out that was not released when 54.1 came out and can't be coded at all :jack:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

mvaccaro said:


> "local" = need a charger to flash car back to 54.1 probably
> 
> also wonder how this will turn out as months go by and new features would disappear due to the 54.1 rollback... or when a new model comes out that was not released when 54.1 came out and can't be coded at all :jack:


No charger required or downgrade. Appreciate the clear-up. Downgrading modules such as FEM_Body might not even be possible.

As time does go by more complicated multi string features will disappear as it will be close to impossible to find, basic features, DVDinMotion and such will remain. It is just trial and error.


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No charger required or downgrade. Appreciate the clear-up. Downgrading modules such as FEM_Body might not even be possible.
> 
> As time does go by more complicated multi string features will disappear as it will be close to impossible to find, basic features, DVDinMotion and such will remain. It is just trial and error.


Thanks for the details :thumbup:


----------



## techno89 (Jun 9, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I can code cars updated to 55 no problem


congratu****inglations for you


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi guys, new to coding here so please bear with me if this has been answered before.

Trying to code my '15 f20. However getting this message when trying to read code.

C271460]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_0000000f-005_022_007 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000000f-005_022_007" not found! [C012]

From what I read I think I have too old psdzdata files but don't know what version I have?

I have esys 3.25.3 and the psdzdata files came with it in the torrent file.

Any help would be much appreciated and also links to correct versions of esys and datafiles I may need.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akz_g said:


> Hi guys, new to coding here so please bear with me if this has been answered before.
> 
> Trying to code my '15 f20. However getting this message when trying to read code.
> 
> ...


Asked and answered already:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8952345&postcount=1308


----------



## v3n0m (Mar 3, 2014)

The dealer just screwed me as well, by upgrading my software without telling me. Can they do that? I've completely lost my touch controller integration because I can't code HU_NBT. Has anyone successfully downgraded HU_NBT to 54.1? If so, would you be able to tell me how you did it/what were the steps?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

v3n0m said:


> The dealer just screwed me as well, by upgrading my software without telling me. Can they do that? I've completely lost my touch controller integration because I can't code HU_NBT. Has anyone successfully downgraded HU_NBT to 54.1? If so, would you be able to tell me how you did it/what were the steps?


Everyone has to stress their SA's to opt out of software updates, do not be shy when you go in to tell them that. I know it seems weird and hard to say but they will listen.

Some tech's (not all) are lazy and love the fact ISTA p calibrates everything at the end, when majority of the stuff can just be done through ISTA d, so this is why you see so many updates, dealers do not like updating, takes up an entire port for hours.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

v3n0m said:


> The dealer just screwed me as well, by upgrading my software without telling me. Can they do that? I've completely lost my touch controller integration because I can't code HU_NBT. Has anyone successfully downgraded HU_NBT to 54.1? If so, would you be able to tell me how you did it/what were the steps?


When you get your hands on 55.1 PSdZData, you should be able to VO Code ZBE and NBT to get Controller working.


----------



## v3n0m (Mar 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> When you get your hands on 55.1 PSdZData, you should be able to VO Code ZBE and NBT to get Controller working.


Oh, wow! That would be amazing. Does VO coding ZBE/NBT enable the defaults in NBT necessary to get the controller working? I was not aware that VO coding would change the NBT values (since there are things that need to be enabled there). Would you be able to PM me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

v3n0m said:


> Oh, wow! That would be amazing. Does VO coding ZBE/NBT enable the defaults in NBT necessary to get the controller working? I was not aware that VO coding would change the NBT values (since there are things that need to be enabled there). Would you be able to PM me?


If you change your VO Build date to >= 0713, and VO Code ZBE and NBT (and TBX if you added handwriting module too), it will encode the ECU's to support Touch Controller.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> When you get your hands on 55.1 PSdZData, you should be able to VO Code ZBE and NBT to get Controller working.


Shawn, I was under the idea when you make VO changes save it, it will not calculate and activate?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Shawn, I was under the idea when you make VO changes save it, it will not calculate and activate?


You can edit FA and save it, and if associated FAFP file from PSdZData is Trimmed, you cannot calculate FP; however, you can still load and activate the saved FA and VO Code with it. FP Calculation is not a requirement to Save, Load and Activate FA.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can edit FA and save it, and if associated FAFP file from PSdZData is Trimmed, you cannot calculate FP; however, you can still load and activate the saved FA and VO Code with it. FP Calculation is not a requirement to Save, Load and Activate FA.


Good to know, thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Good to know, thank you.


:thumbup:


----------



## dtm257 (Mar 29, 2015)

Can you please send me a link for the psdzdata


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dtm257 said:


> Can you please send me a link for the psdzdata


What version? 54.1 Untrimmed or 55.1 Trimmed?


----------



## dtm257 (Mar 29, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> What version? 54.1 Untrimmed or 55.1 Trimmed?


Hello 54.1 or 54.2 Untrimmed


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dtm257 said:


> Hello 54.1 or 54.2 Untrimmed


54.2 is Trimmed also.

PM sent.


----------



## dtm257 (Mar 29, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> 54.2 is Trimmed also.
> 
> PM sent.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gkoukou (Nov 1, 2007)

TokenMaster my congrats for a great Job. Using jni and patching classes on the fly is a great programming effort.

I read the arguments of VadimAA before and it all makes sense to me. This was the guy that was part of the team that developed the first fsc generator for CIC which made them a tone of Money.

I have only one question for shawnsheirdan & SkaterMeNot:

how in hell you guys got your hands on BMW's private key? wow ....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gkoukou said:


> ...how in hell you guys got your hands on BMW's private key? wow ....


BMW's Private Key is not needed nor utilized for this.


----------



## gkoukou (Nov 1, 2007)

I understand that but ...

SHA1-896D1DFC83163A3225890D616852A13A1F8F63B0-SHA1

this is the sha1 hash of the PUBLIC key in certificate
UID=DEVELOP,CN=Codier-Sign,OU=bmw-fzg-pki,O=pki,DC=bmwgroup,DC=com

which means that the signature is computed by the relevant private key.

correct?


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

gkoukou said:


> I understand that but ...
> 
> SHA1-896D1DFC83163A3225890D616852A13A1F8F63B0-SHA1
> 
> ...


I think, Shawn are not known technical details. They use the CAF-Editor with the original EST that contains the key.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VadimAA said:


> I think, Shawn are not known technical details. They use the CAF-Editor with the original EST that contains the key.


True. I know nothing about Encryption, and hope to keep it that way. My understanding though, and perhaps incorrectly, is that while OEM files are used for signing, the Private Key remains unknown.


----------



## derfl (Apr 20, 2015)

Also gut the new 55 update. 

Would be great to get the PM with instructions and dl Link. 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

derfl said:


> Also gut the new 55 update.
> 
> Would be great to get the PM with instructions and dl Link.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ch35iM (Oct 8, 2012)

Solution please also, thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ch35iM said:


> Solution please also, thanks a ton in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## grave (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello, can i also get the soluce for my new F22 ?

Thanks


----------



## grave (Jun 13, 2014)

Delete double message


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grave said:


> Hello, can i also get the soluce for my new F22 ?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## jbost002 (Sep 4, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Ditto for me on the F22. Just got my M235i back from ED and want to change a few things but need the latest update.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jbost002 said:


> Ditto for me on the F22. Just got my M235i back from ED and want to change a few things but need the latest update.


PM sent.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

Latest pszdata files and solution for trimmed files, please PM. 

Many thanks, you are the star...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gspannu said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Latest pszdata files and solution for trimmed files, please PM.
> 
> Many thanks, you are the star...


PM sent.


----------



## Transauto (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Shawn.
Please Latest pszdata files and solution for trimmed files 
Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Transauto said:


> Hi Shawn.
> Please Latest pszdata files and solution for trimmed files
> Thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

Shwan, can I get this too please....

:banana:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mvaccaro said:


> Shwan, can I get this too please....
> 
> :banana:


PM sent.


----------



## dummptyhummpty (Apr 28, 2015)

There was a lot of good info in this thread. It was funny running across Alex as he did some coding on my friend's E92 M3. I was going to have him do my F30, but figured I'd spend the money on a cable and learn it myself.

Anyway, shawnsheridan, if you could please send me the latest info on how to get this all working, that would be awesome!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dummptyhummpty said:


> There was a lot of good info in this thread. It was funny running across Alex as he did some coding on my friend's E92 M3. I was going to have him do my F30, but figured I'd spend the money on a cable and learn it myself.
> 
> Anyway, shawnsheridan, if you could please send me the latest info on how to get this all working, that would be awesome!


PM sent.


----------



## dummptyhummpty (Apr 28, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## mcob (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could you send me a PM with the new package to solve the trimmed files issue ?

thanks, manuel


----------



## mcob (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could you send me a PM with the new package to solve the trimmed files issue ?

thanks, manuel


----------



## LuckasHe (May 4, 2015)

*Problem fixed for 55.4*

Hi all,

for my M4 F82 coding works fine again with Token Masters lE-SYS auncher (actually in Beta state) and 55.4 trimmed version. I had absolutely no problem with FEM_BODY or other ECUs or dots in FDL Editor!!

Hopefully the Launcher final version 2.0 is released as soon as possible and a bit more lifetime for FDL coding:thumbup:

Thanks to Shawn and Eli for the excellent support and work!:beerchug:


----------



## crandler (May 8, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please give me the solution for 55.1. F82 I-Series F020-15-03-503.
E-Sys 3.24.2

Thanks!


----------



## hannibalhector (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

F25 owner here. need new solution for trimmed files. Thanks as always!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crandler said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please give me the solution for 55.1. F82 I-Series F020-15-03-503.
> E-Sys 3.24.2
> ...





hannibalhector said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> F25 owner here. need new solution for trimmed files. Thanks as always!


PM's sent.


----------



## crandler (May 8, 2015)

Thank you!

Is it possible to activate the turn signals in the HUD for F82?
Today I enabled the following, but nothing happened:

KOMBI -> HUD_PIA_BLINKER
KOMBI -> BLINKER_HUD_ENABLE
HU_NBT -> HUD_TURNSIGNAL


----------



## LuckasHe (May 4, 2015)

crandler,

same for me, did not work.. 
Question: did anybody found a solution for disabling speedlock for internet access?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crandler said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is it possible to activate the turn signals in the HUD for F82?
> Today I enabled the following, but nothing happened:
> ...


Not possible in F2x/F3x/F8x cars.


----------



## m3.nasr (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can I have the solution too

Thanks


----------



## m3.nasr (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can I have the solution too

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

m3.nasr said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I have the solution too
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Minifreakmartin (May 15, 2015)

*Bmw i3*

Hello Shawn

They just updated my I3 and I can't code folding mirrors etc. can you send me the solution?

Greatly appreciated,

Best
Martin


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Minifreakmartin said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> They just updated my I3 and I can't code folding mirrors etc. can you send me the solution?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ala012 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have same problem now....

can I have a solution ? shawn ! ^^

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ala012 said:


> I have same problem now....
> 
> can I have a solution ? shawn ! ^^
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello

On my X5 F15 the current I.Level is F025-13-11-504.

Do you know what psdzdata i need ?

thanks


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello

On my X5 F15 the current I.Level is F025-13-11-504.

Do you know what psdzdata i need ?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marc412 said:


> Hello
> 
> On my X5 F15 the current I.Level is F025-13-11-504.
> 
> ...


F020-13-11-504 = ISTA/P 2.51.3, so you need at least 51.3.


----------



## bu_plus (Dec 21, 2014)

Dear Shawn,

Kindly, can you pm the solution to me.

Many Thanks in advance.

Best regards.


----------



## bu_plus (Dec 21, 2014)

Dear Shawn,

Kindly, can you pm the solution to me.

Many Thanks in advance.

Best regards.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bu_plus said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> Kindly, can you pm the solution to me.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Maros_pl (May 26, 2014)

Shawn,
can you PM me the solution?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maros_pl said:


> Shawn,
> can you PM me the solution?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ctran36 (Apr 9, 2013)

Shawn, thank you for the dowload link.

I followed the instruction step by step, but I am still getting no details in CAFD.

any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ctran36 said:


> Shawn, thank you for the dowload link.
> 
> I followed the instruction step by step, but I am still getting no details in CAFD.
> 
> ...


Not possible if using E-Sys Launcher and E-Sys Launcher is set for Car Series = F10.


----------



## idoitforv (Jun 7, 2015)

Shawn and ctran, I'm not sure why e-sys launcher defaulted to F999 for the car series, I'm sure I didn't select that. I uninstalled the program and reinstalled it and was then able to select F10 for the car series and able to code without any further problems. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sadly, you can do nothing. Your car has 55.0 on it, and there is no working version of 55.0 PSdZData due to BMW AG's Trimming of PSdZData CAFD files.


Is it still the case, we can do nothing to code if we got upgraded to 55.x My car was serviced and I now have file missing errors with a few ECU when trying to code cafd_0000000f-005_025_044

AMP_TOPHB [37] [C758945]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000002A5_003_010_000 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000002a5-003_010_000" not found! [C012]

CAS [40] [C758945]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_0000000F_005_025_044 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000000f-005_025_044" not found! [C012]

EMF [2a] [C758945]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_0000029B_000_009_006 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000029b-000_009_006" not found! [C012]

Thanks,

Guy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwgcyr said:


> Is it still the case, we can do nothing to code if we got upgraded to 55.x My car was serviced and I now have file missing errors with a few ECU when trying to code cafd_0000000f-005_025_044
> 
> AMP_TOPHB [37] [C758945]
> readCPS o.k.
> ...


Not any more. PM sent.


----------



## paszczak (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello Shawn

I got my car from bmw garage and they updated my car to latest sw version due replaced head unit :-(

Could you give me pm with links to latest esys with data which can reopen possibility to coding?

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

paszczak said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> I got my car from bmw garage and they updated my car to latest sw version due replaced head unit :-(
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## numa001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello Shawn,

Could you give me pm with links to latest esys with data which can reopen possibility to coding?

Thanks


----------



## numa001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello Shawn,

Could you give me pm with links to latest esys with data which can reopen possibility to coding?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

numa001 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you give me pm with links to latest esys with data which can reopen possibility to coding?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## gblair (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I have just traded in my 2012 F10 (which you previously helped me code) for a new 2015 F10

Now the new vehicle has I-Step F010-15-03-503 which according to me is data 55.1 or 55.4 ?

Could you please PM me links to the latest solution so that I can code my new vehicle.

Many thanks

G


----------



## gblair (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I have just traded in my 2012 F10 (which you previously helped me code) for a new 2015 F10

Now the new vehicle has I-Step F010-15-03-503 which according to me is data 55.1 or 55.4 ?

Could you please PM me links to the latest solution so that I can code my new vehicle.

Many thanks

G


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gblair said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have just traded in my 2012 F10 (which you previously helped me code) for a new 2015 F10
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## gblair (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Many thanks for the links and for all the work you do for us.

I have installed and checked as per your instructions and everything seems to be working.

Problem I have is that when I go to edit FDL under the CAFD, there is still no information, like it is trimmed? It was my understanding that the E-Sys Launcher premium "Injects" this information back into the data.

Am I doing something wrong ?

Regards,

Gordon


----------



## gblair (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Many thanks for the links and for all the work you do for us.

I have installed and checked as per your instructions and everything seems to be working.

Problem I have is that when I go to edit FDL under the CAFD, there is still no information, like it is trimmed? It was my understanding that the E-Sys Launcher premium "Injects" this information back into the data.

Am I doing something wrong ?

Regards,

Gordon


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gblair said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Many thanks for the links and for all the work you do for us.
> 
> ...


Did you read and follow this Note?

_* NOTE: E-Sys Launcher Car Series MUST be set to exactly match the car's chassis type you are coding (e.g. F01, F06, F07, F10, F12, F15, F25, F30, F82, F83, etc.). If after install it defaults to F999 and it cannot be changed, change PC Date ahead 4 days, then change E-Sys Launcher Car Series, then change PC Date back to current date. DO NOT craete .EST Token and PIN with PC Date advanced 4 days as the Validity Start Date for the token will be 4 days in the future._


----------



## sgf10 (Mar 6, 2015)

Shawn,
Dealer flashed me to 56 and I'm missing CAS also, is 56 out yet? If so can I get a PM please? Appreciate your help as always!


----------



## sgf10 (Mar 6, 2015)

Shawn,
Dealer flashed me to 56 and I'm missing CAS also, is 56 out yet? If so can I get a PM please? Appreciate your help as always!


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

Using ESys 3.24.3, v56.1 Lite, Launcher Pro 2.1.1 (build 72) 

Trying to FDL code F020-15-03-503, but this CAFD (attached as pdf, please rename) still appears as trimmed.

Any ideas ?


----------



## shopi01 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

First time user that stumbled upon uor thread. I am trying to code my i3 Rex but am running into what it seems trimmed cafd files issue... I am running a E-Sys 3.26.1 lite and using psdzdata 54.1 
ALmost every cafd file comes back with an error "cafd not found" when trying to read it.
The ones that i was able to read and change the values to came back with "cafd xxxxxxx not executable error"

My i-step is I001-14-11-502

Any help on this is greatly appreciated!


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

56.1 out?
Information on how to acquire, please 
Thanks a bunch in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gspannu said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Using ESys 3.24.3, v56.1 Lite, Launcher Pro 2.1.1 (build 72)
> 
> ...


Yes, I checked it and got same thing. I asked TokenMaster to look at it, and I am waiting to hear back.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shopi01 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> First time user that stumbled upon uor thread. I am trying to code my i3 Rex but am running into what it seems trimmed cafd files issue... I am running a E-Sys 3.26.1 lite and using psdzdata 54.1
> ALmost every cafd file comes back with an error "cafd not found" when trying to read it.
> ...





zkiifreak said:


> 56.1 out?
> Information on how to acquire, please
> Thanks a bunch in advance


PM's sent.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, I checked it and got same thing. I asked TokenMaster to look at it, and I am waiting to hear back.


Cheers, mate. Thanks...


----------



## shopi01 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for the files Shawn!
Worked as a magic!!


----------



## sergiompais (Sep 4, 2013)

After updating FEM-BODY on a F31 i cannot find the parameter for MSA_MEMORY anymore since now the FDL-editor gives only a bunch of "."
The CAFD is CAFD_00000794_012_037_100.ncd which is included in psdzdata 56.1 that i'm using...
I understand you are ahead and already got around this ?


----------



## sergiompais (Sep 4, 2013)

After updating FEM-BODY on a F31 i cannot find the parameter for MSA_MEMORY anymore since now the FDL-editor gives only a bunch of "."
The CAFD is CAFD_00000794_012_037_100.ncd which is included in psdzdata 56.1 that i'm using...
I understand you are ahead and already got around this ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sergiompais said:


> After updating FEM-BODY on a F31 i cannot find the parameter for MSA_MEMORY anymore since now the FDL-editor gives only a bunch of "."
> The CAFD is CAFD_00000794_012_037_100.ncd which is included in psdzdata 56.1 that i'm using...
> I understand you are ahead and already got around this ?


Are you using E-Sys Launcher 2.x?


----------



## sergiompais (Sep 4, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Are you using E-Sys Launcher 2.x?


The fastest answers come from the same place, as always (and with this, i mean thank you for your attention!)

I searched for e-sys launcher 2.x and got this : 
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=805745

if this is the one you are refering to, then i don't have it...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sergiompais said:


> The fastest answers come from the same place, as always (and with this, i mean thank you for your attention!)
> 
> I searched for e-sys launcher 2.x and got this :
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=805745
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bwatford141 (Jul 14, 2015)

Shawn, Can you please PM me your fix?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bwatford141 said:


> Shawn, Can you please PM me your fix?


You just need to update.

PM sent.


----------



## F15PDX (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

Could you give me pm with links to latest esys with PSDzData?

Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F15PDX said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you give me pm with links to latest esys with PSDzData?
> 
> Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## as87 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi shawn,

due to a non-functional TPMS my car got an upgrade to the most recent I-level recently. Could you please send me the link where I can download the new version of E-Sys and the psdzdata?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

as87 said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> due to a non-functional TPMS my car got an upgrade to the most recent I-level recently. Could you please send me the link where I can download the new version of E-Sys and the psdzdata?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Ignore


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, I checked it and got same thing. I asked TokenMaster to look at it, and I am waiting to hear back.


Hi, Any update?

Thanks...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

juniortabak said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I also get the latest solution to code my F20?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ctran36 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi shawn, can you sent me the lastest solution to code my F10. It got updated yesterday after the MPPK install by the dealer. The last version that I used to code was Esys 3.24.3/Esys Launcher 2.0 Premium/Pzdata 55.4 which no longer work. 

Thank you.


----------



## ctran36 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi shawn, can you sent me the lastest solution to code my F10. It got updated yesterday after the MPPK install by the dealer. The last version that I used to code was Esys 3.24.3/Esys Launcher 2.0 Premium/Pzdata 55.4 which no longer work. 

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ctran36 said:


> Hi shawn, can you sent me the lastest solution to code my F10. It got updated yesterday after the MPPK install by the dealer. The last version that I used to code was Esys 3.24.3/Esys Launcher 2.0 Premium/Pzdata 55.4 which no longer work.
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## LimpX (Nov 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I replied to your PM.


I also need to(

CAFD_0000000F_005_025_051 not found (f10)

thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LimpX said:


> I also need to(
> 
> CAFD_0000000F_005_025_051 not found (f10)
> 
> thank you


PM sent.


----------



## gt4 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi, Shawn. Could you send me pm with links to latest esys with PSDzData and solution ? 
Thank you very much.


----------



## gt4 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi, Shawn. Could you send me pm with links to latest esys with PSDzData and solution ? 
Thank you very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gt4 said:


> Hi, Shawn. Could you send me pm with links to latest esys with PSDzData and solution ?
> Thank you very much.


PM sent.


----------



## ttalone (Nov 9, 2014)

I have PSD 54.1, just received an F15 and receiving missing CAFD file errors when coding, Shawn or someone can I pls get the latest PSD files and do you know if this will resolve the issues of missing CAFD files when coding for a just received 2016 F15? I am running i-Drive F025-15-07-503. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ttalone said:


> I have PSD 54.1, just received an F15 and receiving missing CAFD file errors when coding, Shawn or someone can I pls get the latest PSD files and do you know if this will resolve the issues of missing CAFD files when coding for a just received 2016 F15? I am running i-Drive F025-15-07-503. Thanks


F025-15-07-503 is 56.5. Latest PSdZData is 57.1. No problem.

PM sent.


----------



## Ross149 (Nov 13, 2015)

*Need for an update*

Hi Shawn

Could you send me a PM concerning the latest updates and solution for esys and psdzdata?

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ross149 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you send me a PM concerning the latest updates and solution for esys and psdzdata?
> 
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## wtgt205 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello.
Can anyone help with CAFD_0000029B_000_009_006 me ?

Thank you


----------



## wtgt205 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello.
Can anyone help with CAFD_0000029B_000_009_006 me ?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wtgt205 said:


> Hello.
> Can anyone help with CAFD_0000029B_000_009_006 me ?
> 
> Thank you


Update to 57.2. PM sent.


----------



## wtgt205 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello.
I have current v.57.2_PSdZData_Full Download unfortunately without success . I miss CAFD file for EMF . 3 photos attached . Can anybody help me further? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wtgt205 said:


> Hello.
> I have current v.57.2_PSdZData_Full Download unfortunately without success . I miss CAFD file for EMF . 3 photos attached . Can anybody help me further? Thank you.


What is I-Step Current of car?


----------



## wtgt205 (Nov 6, 2015)

What is I-Step Current of car?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wtgt205 said:


> What is I-Step Current of car?


You show pictures of I-Step Shipment and I-Step Target, neither of which have anything to do with I-Step Current.

You must read VCM to determine I-Step Current:

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403

That said, I hope you are not determining so for the basis of Connection parameter, as you should not be specifying I-Step Connection parameter. This should be left blank.


----------

